# Ariens 824 Pricing Help



## eric.cartman

Howdy! Folks - 

I am looking to buy a used snowblower and exclusively Ariens.

Some one is selling an Ariens 824 (932101) on craigslist for about $600.
I guess this model is from 2002-2003. The pictures look good and looks like it is taken care of properly.

Is this priced high?

Is this a good price? Any known issues with this model? Anything to look for ?

All snow blower experts, please help me out here....


Eric


----------



## Shryp

Seems a bit high for this time of the year. If you gave a link the the ad then we could look at what he has.


----------



## eric.cartman

*Link*

Here's the link.

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/tls/5137205160.html





Shryp said:


> Seems a bit high for this time of the year. If you gave a link the the ad then we could look at what he has.


----------



## nwcove

looks to be in wonderfull shape. in my neck of the woods i wouldnt hesitate to pull the trigger at $500 this time of year.


----------



## eric.cartman

Thanks for the response. Yeah, that's what I am thinking as well.

but I ran into this posting "Ariens really cheapend their product to get it into Home Depo" Any truth to this?

about Ariens recalls on this machine... about gear reduction kit... is this legit?

Please help me. 




nwcove said:


> looks to be in wonderfull shape. in my neck of the woods i wouldnt hesitate to pull the trigger at $500 this time of year.


----------



## Jackmels

I prefer the ST824's with the steel gear and crank on the chute and the locking differential. I believe the one posted in the ad has the wimpy 4" drive disc as well.


----------



## sscotsman

eric.cartman said:


> lower and exclusively Ariens.
> 
> Some one is selling an Ariens 824 (932101) on craigslist for about $600.
> I guess this model is from 2002-2003. The pictures look good and looks like it is taken care of properly.
> 
> Is this priced high?
> 
> 
> Eric


way high..

the 932000 series is the smaller "compact" series..fine machines, but on the low end of the price scale..

it is however a "high end" machine for Ariens "low end" series..if that makes sense..and I dont mean "low end" as in "lower quality"..I mean its the "smaller, and less expensive" series..doesnt mean thats lower quality though..

This was probably a $1,000 machine when new, 10 to 12 years ago..
IMO $400 would be a decent price now..

And the seller just made up "prosumer"..Ariens deoesnt use that term, and even if they did, this machine would not be in that class..so just ignore that..it looks like its a nice machine, but the seller is playing it up to be more than it is..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

eric.cartman said:


> Thanks for the response. Yeah, that's what I am thinking as well.
> 
> but I ran into this posting "Ariens really cheapend their product to get it into Home Depo" Any truth to this?
> 
> about Ariens recalls on this machine... about gear reduction kit... is this legit?
> 
> Please help me.


Its pretty much a myth..
It could be argued that ALL snowblower brands (except perhaps Honda) have been getting somewhat cheaper over the years..but that applys to 90% of products, not just snowblowers..thats just a result of the Walmartification of America...Ariens has held on to their quality better than other brands..MTD is generally consider the lower-end of the quality scale, and Toro moved their 2-stage production to Mexico..
If you cant afford a Honda (which is most of us) Ariens is the next-best IMO..

I have some thoughts on the Ariens/Home Depot mix here:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page2.html


Scot


----------



## eric.cartman

Are the ST824's "full size" models?

I have a 25' x 30' driveway. Small driveway. Should I be okay using this 'low end' 824 ?





Jackmels said:


> I prefer the ST824's with the steel gear and crank on the chute and the locking differential. I believe the one posted in the ad has the wimpy 4" drive disc as well.


----------



## eric.cartman

I thought so too as well. Talked the seller into selling it for $400.

Should I bite the bullet? (or) continue negotiating?


Thanks for the additional info. 'high end' in the 'low end' series. Makes sense with the compact series vs fullsize series.





sscotsman said:


> way high..
> 
> the 932000 series is the smaller "compact" series..fine machines, but on the low end of the price scale..
> 
> it is however a "high end" machine for Ariens "low end" series..if that makes sense..and I dont mean "low end" as in "lower quality"..I mean its the "smaller, and less expensive" series..doesnt mean thats lower quality though..
> 
> This was probably a $1,000 machine when new, 10 to 12 years ago..
> IMO $400 would be a decent price now..
> 
> And the seller just made up "prosumer"..Ariens deoesnt use that term, and even if they did, this machine would not be in that class..so just ignore that..it looks like its a nice machine, but the seller is playing it up to be more than it is..
> 
> Scot


----------



## eric.cartman

Woah! That's a cool website you got yourself going. Kudos to you to track down as much info as possible about ariens.

That's exactly my priority. If it's not Honda, it should be Ariens. Honda, not gonna happen (at least now). So, gotta stick with Ariens.

Just to be sure, I called Ariens, gave the model number and asked about any recalls about gear box reduction. They said none existed nor exists.

But he mentioned that there is a recall for the gear box from the 2012 2013 models.






sscotsman said:


> Its pretty much a myth..
> It could be argued that ALL snowblower brands (except perhaps Honda) have been getting somewhat cheaper over the years..but that applys to 90% of products, not just snowblowers..thats just a result of the Walmartification of America...Ariens has held on to their quality better than other brands..MTD is generally consider the lower-end of the quality scale, and Toro moved their 2-stage production to Mexico..
> If you cant afford a Honda (which is most of us) Ariens is the next-best IMO..
> 
> I have some thoughts on the Ariens/Home Depot mix here:
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> 
> Scot


----------



## liftoff1967

Hay Cartman, Welcome to the forum. Say hello to TIMMY for me. Come one, I hadda throw that at you.

Ok, on to business.

That 824 will serve you well on your size driveway. A few things I wanna toss at you to think about.

I agree, that $600 is to high, yea, it appears to be in good shape. Offer $400 cash and be ready to haul it away then and there. He11, its been on the market for 27 days. That should tell them something.
Ariens did not cheapen their line up for home depot sales
Keep in mind, you will have to manualy move the pitch of the chute. That can be a pain. I traded in a 2 year old Ariens just to get a remote chute.
I see a little rust around the hub of the wheel/axle. Not a big deal, but use that to your advantage. Meaning they did not maintain it as good as they want you to believe. If they greased the axle yearly, it would not have that rust.
Challenge them on the Proconsumer. Come in as informed buyer (which is why you are here I think). Don't be afraid to call BS, in a polite way, to the guys face on that as there is no such verbiage in the Areins line up. See if they have the original manual, that will have the proof. 

Let us know have you fair.


----------



## eric.cartman

TIMMYYYYYYY says Hi to you. 

Thanks for your input. I have almost decided to get this one. Not able to find Ariens in this area under $500.

I haven't noticed about the pitch of the chute being manual until you mentioned it. (This is my first snow blower for my first home - still learning...)

should I look at this as a deal breaker? especially considering my small/med driveway 25' x 30' and also 75' of sidewalk.

Please advise.




liftoff1967 said:


> Hay Cartman, Welcome to the forum. Say hello to TIMMY for me. Come one, I hadda throw that at you.
> 
> Ok, on to business.
> 
> That 824 will serve you well on your size driveway. A few things I wanna toss at you to think about.
> 
> I agree, that $600 is to high, yea, it appears to be in good shape. Offer $400 cash and be ready to haul it away then and there. He11, its been on the market for 27 days. That should tell them something.
> Ariens did not cheapen their line up for home depot sales
> Keep in mind, you will have to manualy move the pitch of the chute. That can be a pain. I traded in a 2 year old Ariens just to get a remote chute.
> I see a little rust around the hub of the wheel/axle. Not a big deal, but use that to your advantage. Meaning they did not maintain it as good as they want you to believe. If they greased the axle yearly, it would not have that rust.
> Challenge them on the Proconsumer. Come in as informed buyer (which is why you are here I think). Don't be afraid to call BS, in a polite way, to the guys face on that as there is no such verbiage in the Areins line up. See if they have the original manual, that will have the proof.
> 
> Let us know have you fair.


----------



## 43128

its a good blower but he is asking to much for it. 300-400 is what its worth.


----------



## liftoff1967

eric.cartman said:


> I haven't noticed about the pitch of the chute being manual until you mentioned it. (This is my first snow blower for my first home - still learning...)
> should I look at this as a deal breaker? especially considering my small/med driveway 25' x 30' and also 75' of sidewalk.
> Please advise.


In my opinion, it is not really a deal breaker, just something to be away of. It was not until a few years go did the mfg's make this a standard feature. If you don't have allot of swirling winds, you will be ok.

I would take a run at this rig, but like I said, bring cash, and be ready to haul it away then and there.


----------



## liftoff1967

Also, put in your location where you are at. This helps in case someone here knows of a good blower that is for sale, or a brother in law that just needs bail money


----------



## sscotsman

eric.cartman said:


> Are the ST824's "full size" models?
> 
> I have a 25' x 30' driveway. Small driveway. Should I be okay using this 'low end' 824 ?


"824" only refers to the engine size (8hp) and the bucket width (24")..there are a TON of different 824's..
some 824's are super basic, some are very high-end..they can span the whole range.

In this case, it has a "full size" bucket, but a "compact" tractor unit..So no, technically it not a "full size" model..its still a "compact" model, even though its on the large size for a compact.

The engine and the bucket will be the same as the comparable 924000 series, but everything else is smaller and a bit "lighter-duty"..
be aware this machine probably wont have any kind of differential..
it will likely be a solid axle, with just a pin to unhook one wheel to make for easier turning..which also means just one wheel powered though.
you can have both wheels powered, but with harder turning..
thats one of the more "basic" aspects of the "lower end" series..
you dont have all the bells and whistles..its a bit more primitive than other models..

As I said, that's not necessarily bad..its just not everything the seller is selling it as! 
I think $300 to $400 is a fair price, if everything looks good in person and everything works well.

based on your small driveway, yeah, it should be fine..
have you told us where you live yet? (just a city and state is fine)
the amount of snow you get, depth and frequency, is also an important factor to consider..

Scot


----------



## eric.cartman

With the info you guys provided, I was able to talk the seller down to $325.


Should I get it?

BTW, I am from PennState (State College, PA -- AKA Happy Valley). 
I need to make a round trip 3 hours to get the snow blower.

Worth it or not? Can't find anything else around here...



On a side note: what do you think about a brand new Husqvarna ST 224P?

There are two models ST224 ($800) and ST224P ($900). The only difference is the power drive in the later model. Do we need this? It's an extra $100.







sscotsman said:


> "824" only refers to the engine size (8hp) and the bucket width (24")..there are a TON of different 824's..
> some 824's are super basic, some are very high-end..they can span the whole range.
> 
> In this case, it has a "full size" bucket, but a "compact" tractor unit..So no, technically it not a "full size" model..its still a "compact" model, even though its on the large size for a compact.
> 
> The engine and the bucket will be the same as the comparable 924000 series, but everything else is smaller and a bit "lighter-duty"..
> be aware this machine probably wont have any kind of differential..
> it will likely be a solid axle, with just a pin to unhook one wheel to make for easier turning..which also means just one wheel powered though.
> you can have both wheels powered, but with harder turning..
> thats one of the more "basic" aspects of the "lower end" series..
> you dont have all the bells and whistles..its a bit more primitive than other models..
> 
> As I said, that's not necessarily bad..its just not everything the seller is selling it as!
> I think $300 to $400 is a fair price, if everything looks good in person and everything works well.
> 
> based on your small driveway, yeah, it should be fine..
> have you told us where you live yet? (just a city and state is fine)
> the amount of snow you get, depth and frequency, is also an important factor to consider..
> 
> Scot


----------



## YSHSfan

I would get it for that price, 3 hour round trip is not much in my opinion. I think it's worth it.


----------



## sscotsman

I would totally get it..$325 is a good deal, and the machine is a good fit for both your driveway size, and your climate..let us know if get it! 

Scot


----------



## liftoff1967

Go get that thing. I would make the 3 hour drive, but then I drove 8 hours round trip to get a case of moonshine.


----------



## eric.cartman

Alrighty folks... 

I will go for it... will pick it up this weekend...and update you guys with some pictures...


----------



## alarmdoctor6950

*1 more thing*

I live in Chicago, I've been buying snowblowers left and Right from Craigslist. $325 for a 8/24 is a ok deal. I buy them broken and restore them. I'm learning along the way but I'm currently on my 9th restoration. Let me give you this advise if you go to pick it up. Don't use the electric starter. It should start with 1 to 3 pulls. After it warms up, engage the drive and hold it back. The tires should spin. If the motor runs and the tires don't spin, you will need to replace the clutch wheel. That cost about about $40 and takes 2 hours to replace, if your handy. If your really handy, rent a compression tester from the local auto store. That will tell you everything you need to know about the age and condition of the motor.


----------



## eric.cartman

Thank you sir for the heads up. I will check that.





alarmdoctor6950 said:


> I live in Chicago, I've been buying snowblowers left and Right from Craigslist. $325 for a 8/24 is a ok deal. I buy them broken and restore them. I'm learning along the way but I'm currently on my 9th restoration. Let me give you this advise if you go to pick it up. Don't use the electric starter. It should start with 1 to 3 pulls. After it warms up, engage the drive and hold it back. The tires should spin. If the motor runs and the tires don't spin, you will need to replace the clutch wheel. That cost about about $40 and takes 2 hours to replace, if your handy. If your really handy, rent a compression tester from the local auto store. That will tell you everything you need to know about the age and condition of the motor.


----------



## eric.cartman

In a dilemma now....

there is this guy who is selling an Ariens 1028 (10hp with 28" wide)
for $500.

https://york.craigslist.org/for/5160072154.html


Is this better deal/buy than the Ariens 824 ($325)....?

I am confused... please let me know...


----------



## 43128

thats a much better deal looks extremely well cared for


----------



## eric.cartman

which one 1028 for $500 or 824 for $325?




43128 said:


> thats a much better deal looks extremely well cared for


----------



## sscotsman

Those two machines are in very different leagues..
I would say both are good prices, 1028 for $500 and 824 for $325.

the 1028 is quite a bit more advanced..
Ask if you can get the model number from the 1028, that will tell us its approximate year, and we can dig up an owners manual to check out its specs.

scot


----------



## eric.cartman

I will ask him the model number. 

He just jacked up the price for the 1028  
Looks like he got couple other offers.

He now wants $600 for the 1028. Still a good deal? Or should I just stick with 824 ($325) ?




sscotsman said:


> Those two machines are in very different leagues..
> I would say both are good prices, 1028 for $500 and 824 for $325.
> 
> the 1028 is quite a bit more advanced..
> Ask if you can get the model number from the 1028, that will tell us its approximate year, and we can dig up an owners manual to check out its specs.
> 
> scot


----------



## wdb

liftoff1967 said:


> Go get that thing. I would make the 3 hour drive, but then I drove 8 hours round trip to get a case of moonshine.


Do you remember anything about the drive back? :icon-hgtg:

Don't overthink it eric.cartman. Both are good machines. The 1028 is a big machine for your size driveway. The link doesn't work anymore but the knowledgeable folks on this forum gave thumbs up to the 824, and the price sounds unbeatable. Go get it.


----------



## liftoff1967

wdb said:


> Do you remember anything about the drive back? :icon-hgtg:


Yup, did not start in drinking that case till I got home. That DWI thing and all.


----------



## ih8thepackers

You left us hanging Eric cart man!! Well which one did you finally get???


----------

